

Would California be better run if Steve Jobs was CEO of the entire state? - bokonist
http://unqualified-reservations.blogspot.com/2008/05/ol6-lost-theory-of-government.html

======
thomasswift
I don't live in CA, but I'm pretty sure the homeless wouldn't fit into the
state aesthetic.

------
nazgulnarsil
I've been waiting for someone to link to this guy. check out the archives,
lots of food for thought.

------
bigtoga
Oh stop it. None of you read that post to the end anyway.

td;dr

------
tom_rath
no

~~~
Maascamp
agreed

------
xlnt
yes

